# حصــريـــــا: كود الحريق nfpa 13 & nfpa 20 الاصدار 2013



## asd_zxc (8 يونيو 2014)

حصــريـــــا: كود الحريق NFPA 13 & NFPA 20 الاصدار 2013
:
هدية المهندس/أحمــد عــز لاحلى ملتقى , نسألكم الدعــــاء له , 

1000 شكر يا بشمهندس , ربنا يباركلك ويرزقك كل الخير 
:
​NFPA 13 _2013
:
NFPA 20 2013



> روابط بديله بواسطه المهندس محمد عبد الرحيم
> 
> NFPA 13 _2013
> 
> ...


----------



## ماهر عطية (9 يونيو 2014)

وحصريا الك الله يعطيك العافية ويجزيك الخير كله.


----------



## asd_zxc (9 يونيو 2014)

*رد: حصــريـــــا: كود الحريق nfpa 13 & nfpa 20 & NFPA 14 الاصدار 2013*

مرفق كود الحريق NFPA 14 الاصدار 2013
:

http://www.mediafire.com/view/cwejdcfzicz9w0w/NFPA_14_2013.pdf
:


----------



## عمران احمد (9 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (9 يونيو 2014)

شكراً لكم وللمهندس/أحمــد عــز وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## nofal (9 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zanitty (9 يونيو 2014)

الله عليك انت و احمد عز


----------



## Hany Zakher (9 يونيو 2014)

الله ينور يا هندسة


----------



## احمد سمير توفيق (27 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## el3anteel1313 (28 يونيو 2014)

شكرا شكرا


----------



## Nile Man (28 يونيو 2014)

يا سلام عليك تسلم يديك


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (29 يونيو 2014)

ربي يعطيك بكل حرف افدت به غيرك حسنة ويحط عنك سيئة ...امين


----------



## toktok66 (29 يونيو 2014)

تم حذف الملف عموما لك وافر الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mohamed mech (29 يونيو 2014)

toktok66 قال:


> تم حذف الملف عموما لك وافر الشكر والتقدير



روابط شغالة يا هندسة
NFPA 13 _2013

NFPA 14_2013

NFPA 20 2013


----------



## toktok66 (30 يونيو 2014)

مهندس محمد اشكرك على استجابتك فتح الله وزادك علما كل عام وجميع الاخوه بالف خير وسلامه ربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال


----------



## ibrahim1hj (30 يونيو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا جزاكم الله كل خير ... كل عام و أنتم بألف خير بمناسبة شهر رمضان الفضيل 1435هـ


----------



## wael nesim (30 يونيو 2014)

الف شكر يا هندسة على الملفات الرائعة دى.


----------



## drmady (30 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك ، وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## emadyanni (1 يوليو 2014)

ربنا يبارك فيك ............شكراااااااااااا


----------



## ME2011 (12 يوليو 2014)

شكرا لكم
​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ياريت اللي عنده ملف يعيد رفعه سواء موجود على المنتدي او غير موجود فكثير من الزملاء فاتهم الكثير و عند البحث لا يجدون الروابط فعالة و ياريت كل سنة نجدد مافات و نحصر الملفات التي حذفت و نعاود طرحها لزملائنا الجدد 
كل عام و انتم جميعا بألف خير و أمتنا قوية غير منقسمة


----------



## محمد عزت توفيق (18 أغسطس 2014)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسة


----------



## سيد محمد على (18 نوفمبر 2014)

ان شاء الله يكون الرابط ده شغال
http://www.mediafire.com/download/2n45c4q73sbcuq9/NFPA+13+_2013.pdf


----------



## امادوف (18 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا على المجهود يا مهندس لو تكرمت انا محتاج nfpa 30 (2012


----------



## hikal007 (8 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير ونفعكم بعلمه


----------



## خبير الاردن (10 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## nader makhzoum (22 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nader makhzoum (22 ديسمبر 2014)

Thank you


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (24 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## waeltantawy (11 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يا بشمهندس... كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## mohamed eldisoki (25 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/عصام عزام (23 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## محمد1177 (24 فبراير 2015)

مشكوووووور


----------



## sharaf911 (1 مارس 2015)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## ahmed Ragab aaa (3 مارس 2015)

الرابط لا يعمل وشكرا


----------



## eng2012ibrahim (6 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## AHMADBHIT (10 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Basel Kamel (12 مارس 2015)

جاء في وقته يا هندسة
مشكور


----------



## al almuhsen moayed (28 أبريل 2015)

مشكور وتسلم الايادي


----------



## م أبو الوليد (4 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## SAIFASAD (8 مايو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا عمل رائع حظكم الله ووفقكم لكل خير دائما


----------



## محمد حسن كعب (23 يوليو 2015)

الحمد لله جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## AHMED MORSYIAN (11 يوليو 2017)

بارك الله فيك​


----------

